

Ask HN: How to find a good creative partner for solo projects? - jader201

Some of us on HN have ideas we want to turn into products, but lack the creative talent to put a pretty face on an otherwise solid idea.<p>I know crowdsourcing may fit some quick&#x2F;simple projects, but for more complex projects that require ongoing collaboration and effort, it seems a more dedicated partner would be a better fit.<p>What are some good ways to find solid creative talent to help partner for solo projects?
======
duvander
This is the technical co-founder question in different skin. Most creative
people don't want to "put a pretty face" on your idea. The best way to find
creative talent is to get them excited about the idea early on and involve
them through the project.

~~~
dougcorrea
The problem with this is that creative people are authorial bring them to "put
a pretty face" on other idea is hard work. I have this problem while trying to
develop my startup idea ([http://mypileof.com](http://mypileof.com)) I'm
technical and it is hard to found the "creative" or even "business" side...

